# senkos in bulk



## clumzy_31 (Jul 15, 2010)

For some reason around the milwaukee wisconsin area, I can't seem to find one of my favorite colored senko. Black with red flake. So me and a buddy pitched in 50 bucks each for a bulk of 500 for $100. When we got them, the senkos weren't straight. More retarded looking.(couldn't find the correct description). Some were made with the middle hook loop and some with out. Tip of the tails were melted bent up/down. Well anyways we got a good deal for the quantity for the price but the quality is terriable. I'm looking to find someone that has good quality and good price. Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 15, 2010)

You can straighten out the bent tips by putting them in boiling water for a couple of minutes. Don't leave them in too long.


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jul 15, 2010)

I will give it a try. They work but I know it could have been better. Thanks


----------



## Brine (Jul 15, 2010)

JDBaits.com is a sponsor of this site and makes some great looking stick baits.


----------

